# Hey all



## Bouseki Rage (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello everyone, I'm new to martialtalk and just thought I'd introduce myself, I'm a shodan and teach over at a USSD school with 5 other black belt instructors, and constantly trying to work towards higher quality training for our students unlike most USSD schools.  I can tell there's a lot of animousity here towards USSD but all I'm here for is to try and broaden my spectrum. I'm very interested and excited to learn from different perspectives and from older, wiser martial artists.  I look forward to chatting with everyone


----------



## Drac (Jan 4, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..I don't know about older and wiser, louder and more opiniated sounds about right...LOL...


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome ... happy posting


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the comunity!

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT. We have some older, some wiser & then there's the rest of us here, too.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT

And I am sorry but this has become required based on your post

WHO YOU CALLIN OLD.:uhyeah:


----------



## ares (Jan 4, 2007)

welcome to MT. Hope you find what you need here. ares


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## kosho (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello welcome,
 Never move backwards to move forwards
kosho


----------

